# Discount fishin stuff!



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Found a website called www.overstockbait.com. Seems to have some pretty good deals! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

yeah I've used them for a few years, but thanks for letting people know about it


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

Rediculous deals on pakula big game lures, I just got 3 4" and 2 10" for $20 shipped.


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I use them on a regular basis. If you sign up for their email list. They send you coupon code (free shipping & extra discount). One problem is that some of the scented plastic baits are leaking juice all over (outside the original package). They usually put these packages in a big plastic bag. I got a bunch of Super Spook and Bomber Walkie Talkie for like $2.50 each. Stay away from fly tying materials though. You can get them a lot cheaper at other places.

Another place I like is http://www.ffo-tackle.com.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Try Fishermans Factory Outlet. Some outstanding buys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

knowphish said:


> Try Fishermans Factory Outlet. Some outstanding buys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yap, that's ffo-tackle.

I bought a couple of refurbished Abu 5500 C3 for under $50 each. These reels actually says made in Sweden, not China. They are great. I also got a couple of Penn 9M for like $25. A 5,000 yard spool of 10# Stren stamina line for $10 (just a few examples). Their inventory is not that great, but if you can find what you are looking for, it is really great. As for plastic baits, I received some leaky Berkley products. They were still soft, so all I had to do was to put them in a ziplock bag.

Check the banner at the top, they usually mention additional discount.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great site. I too bought some Pakula's..!!


----------

